# Hi Folks



## dkeohane (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi all,

After a couple of months of lurking I finally decided to join. I mainly drink pourover at home and have a good office coffee environment (we've a Victoria Arduino Mythos 1 and an older Nuova Simonelli 1 group).

I'm looking to upgrade my home grinder and felt this would be the best place for advice. Looking forward to hearing from ye

- Dan


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome, im not sure there is an easy upgrad path from a Mythos - possibly a monolith ? but for me the most promissing new grinder about to come out is the Ceado e37z - just my opinion and im thinking a few grand price wise

https://www.ceado.com/en/product/78.html


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

I would take the Mythos home from work - sorted!


----------



## dkeohane (Sep 6, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Welcome, im not sure there is an easy upgrad path from a Mythos - possibly a monolith ?


Sorry for the confusion, I was talking about upgrading my home setup - jeez a Mythos at home would be pretty sweet


----------



## Chris Harris (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome - now here too.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome









What grinder do you currently have for you pourover at home? The Wilda Svart is a pretty decent electric grinder for this, and well thought of too


----------



## dkeohane (Sep 6, 2018)

MildredM said:


> What grinder do you currently have for you pourover at home? The Wilda Svart is a pretty decent electric grinder for this, and well thought of too


I currently use a Baratza Encore at home - we actually use a Wilda Svart in work for pourover too







my budget is around 650 Euro, I put a post in the grinder section with further details


----------



## javamaniac (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey all,

At our office, we have a breakroom where we have a good coffee culture. most of us are coffee lovers here. so, we have this Nescafe Algeria machine which is enough to keep us all fueled up during the office hours and the coffee is good with some companionship.


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

dkeohane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a couple of months of lurking I finally decided to join. I mainly drink pourover at home and have a good office coffee environment (we've a Victoria Arduino Mythos 1 and an older Nuova Simonelli 1 group).


My office coffee boat has cheap Aldi preground coffee. Can I come and work with you?


----------

